# Duck's Killed on Sag. River by Snowmobilers



## Shiawassee_Kid

triple post.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

triple post.


----------



## BIRD BARREL

Not to mention they will hit them with railing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bellyup

just ducky said:


> once in a blue moon we do agree Belly, and we do on this. And the worst part about it is these guys are probably spawning, or already have 2 or 3 times, and so that DNA is being passed on to another generation of fine, upstanding citizens :yikes:


I agree with you on a number of things. I just don't admit it publiclly. 

Maybe there should be a law that indicated the word swallow for people like this.................... make it madatory....


----------



## sswhitelightning

I'm guessing they will get off easy. I know a guy who killed a ton of geese outside of season and was hit with a minimal fine that wouldn't break most people. Even with the extra hits of reckless driving, harassment etc, I bet their up to their ways again soon. If not for multi media I bet they woulda showed up next sat for repeat fun and easily apprehended. It about like they guys who got busted with having 61 walleyes at their hotel room. It wasn't their first offense nor the last. They lost fishing license but they obvious don't care about laws. Kinda like making a criminal register for a gun.


----------



## Big Honkers

I yanked the band off that goose in the pics after it was hit.

Thanks for the bling snowmobile dudes!

BH


----------



## junkman

Wow some people are real D-bags.Maybe crush every bone in there throttle hands.:rant:


----------



## MERGANZER

Add wanton waste to the charges as well please!

Ganzer


----------



## Robert Holmes

Unbelievable!!!!! What were they thinking. Those snowmobiles look like about $7000 sleds. At the DNR auction they might bring about $5000 I hope that the DNR gets them. It would be a good start if the DNR took their sleds. I know of a case in the UP where a guy had his pick up impounded for intentionally hitting a rabbit. Another incident where a state employee was suspended for three months without pay for a wildlife violation plus fines,costs, and restitution. Michigan is getting tougher just look at the new deer poaching penalty,


----------



## cooner_jeff

Anyone take the time to read the Mlive comments?
I laughed so much, I nearly spit coffee all over my desk


----------



## Bayport

when caught the judge should grow two big ones and impose heavy fines.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Robert Holmes said:


> Unbelievable!!!!! What were they thinking. Those snowmobiles look like about $7000 sleds. At the DNR auction they might bring about $5000 I hope that the DNR gets them. It would be a good start if the DNR took their sleds. I know of a case in the UP where a guy had his pick up impounded for intentionally hitting a rabbit. Another incident where a state employee was suspended for three months without pay for a wildlife violation plus fines,costs, and restitution. Michigan is getting tougher just look at the new deer poaching penalty,


the first sled is a skidoo ACE 900 (2014). few more dollars than $7k.  more like $10k.


----------



## PhilBernardi

Big Honkers said:


> I yanked the band off that goose in the pics after it was hit.
> 
> Thanks for the bling snowmobile dudes!
> 
> BH



Someone's gotta clean up after them. :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER

$10,000 sled, $9,000 restitution, court fee's, attorney bills, other fines and jail time! Yep that might get some of these types of peoples attention.

Ganzer


----------



## kingfisher 11

MERGANZER said:


> $10,000 sled, $9,000 restitution, court fee's, attorney bills, other fines and jail time! Yep that might get some of these types of peoples attention.
> 
> Ganzer


As it should, but probably would of got less national attention if he hit a fisherman.

I complained to the sherriff's dept a few weeks ago about the sleds. Had a idiot decide to shoot down the middle of the shanties a few weeks back, just missing a couple by feet. They said they would start watching. It must of just been just talk from what I have seen.

Many of these guys are running down to hooters and few other establisments, getting lit up and driving back. Maybe if the Sherriff knew alcohol was involved they may take it a bit more serious.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

just ducky said:


> And the worst part about it is these guys are probably spawning, or already have 2 or 3 times, and so that DNA is being passed on to another generation of fine, upstanding citizens :yikes:


If they haven't yet, I motion for mandatory sterilization!


----------



## Bonz 54

Quite afew years ago some idiots did the same thing to some ducks roosting in a pothole (at night) up near Houghton Lake. Several sleds went through them several times. If memory serves me, there was nearly 100 birds killed. They were caught and not only did the local Judge throw the book at them, they turned them over to the Feds to let them have thier turn at them. I'd bet that all of them are still sitting on air cushions. FRANK


----------



## Tom_Miller

Bellyup said:


> For something like this, I think the laws are almost to easy. These guys need an old fashoned ass whipping. A real one. Issuing tickets to someone with that mentality only serves to put a price tag on what the risk is if they get caught doing it again. Their throttle hand shouldn't be operable any longer......... And I think I really do believe you can't fix stupid anymore. Does not seem to be a lack of it.


I totally agree. Bellyup, you said it perfectly.


----------



## waxico

Stake out the boat ramp parking lots.
Periodically drive through. I would bet you'll eventually see them.

Cletus and Tyrone are too stupid to realize that they are on the watch list.

Administer parking lot justice.


Don't go alone, bring your friends.

I'll bet they're pussies as well.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Yet another reason to hate friggin snowmobilers, hope they nail the lardass scumbags. Those sleds are pretty identifiable I would think. I have had more problems with snowmobilers than any other group as far as trespassing, destruction of property and being general nuisances goes.


----------



## 68w

maybe the rivers need to be closed to motorized vehicles at night. if the gear they gave on their sleds arnt good enough to see peds at night then they are a hazard and need to be removed. its just a thought. 
why are sleds aloud to rip around where ever they want all winter but i am limited as to were i can go with my dirt bike the rest of the year? 
like i said earlier, im not against sleds in general, just the asshats that do what ever they want. feel like they can go where ever there is a little snow. sleds arnt boats and snow isnt water.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

HevyD said:


> I enjoy riding my snowmobile on the river. I also enjoy ice fishing the river and all the above just as the kid does but I'll be damned if I'm gonna go buy some reflective clothes so some snowmobiler that can't control his throttle hand doesn't run me over. I'm not really worried about getting hit by a sled. Most of us can see them coming and get out the way. Some people can't physically move fast enough so slow down bro. I like the ingest a spud comment.:yikes:


so your a fisherman but dont own a headlight? i didn't say you need to go out and buy special gear...and its me suggesting be proactive so you don't get run over by an idiot...if you choose to leave it up to someone else for your safety, thats fine by me, just pointing out that is hard to see fisherman walk off the ice at night. you can do whatever you want. take the advice or don't.


----------



## HevyD

They won't close the river to sleds. A little self control on the throttle hand goes a long way.


----------



## MERGANZER

craigrh13 said:


> I know several people aroubd here who have cinder blocks set up under the snow on their property. When a sled hits it his skis will be *******.


 
Well that can put them in prison and get them a hefty civil suit case. I don't think people should trespass but to set up cinder blocks and possibly kill someone is not right either.

Ganzer


----------



## WoW.

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> would you walk down the road at night (not sidewalk) with no reflective gear or flashlight?
> 
> and the reason why i say road as example because that is exactly what the river turns into...and all laws that go on the road, also we have to live by o n the river.
> 
> I've come down the river and a very mellow pace to be surprised by people walking "across" the river...basically right into our lights and it scares the **** outa of us.
> 
> common sense says wear something reflective or have a headlamp on....i'm not the guy to worry about killing you, its the idiots like these 2 they are looking for that is.




Please provide with a link to the law that requires a pedestrian to have a flashlight, and/ or wear a headlamp or reflective gear. Does it tell us how many lumens too? 


Common sense says (along with the law) that if you are on a sled, YOU have to watch out for others. If you want to ride where people are walking or fishing, YOU have the obligation to avoid hitting them or their spud.


The river is NOT a drag strip or even a snowmobile trail. If you cannot use the river safely, I'd suggest you find another place to recreate.


----------



## WoW.

MERGANZER said:


> Well that can put them in prison and get them a hefty civil suit case. I don't think people should trespass but to set up cinder blocks and possibly kill someone is not right either.
> 
> Ganzer




Let me guess, you protect your seedlings with signs?


BTW: I use logs and brush because the signs were largely ineffective.


----------



## HevyD

Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers man. But the river is not a road(autobahn). It's a river. being Pro-active as far as safety goes is very smart.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

WoW. said:


> Please provide with a link to the law that requires a pedestrian to have a flashlight, and/ or wear a headlamp or reflective gear. Does it tell us how many lumens too?
> 
> 
> Common sense says (along with the law) that if you are on a sled, YOU have to watch out for others. If you want to ride where people are walking or fishing, YOU have the obligation to avoid hitting them or their spud.
> 
> 
> The river is NOT a drag strip or even a snowmobile trail. If you cannot use the river safely, I'd suggest you find another place to recreate.


its your choice, never said anything about law...only posting real world observations.

answer the question. would you walk down a road at night with no reflectors or some kind of visable aid...trusting someone else to see you and keep foot/hand off the throttle and be responsible? lets not fight over "rules" here, lets think about this with common sense...you guys are killing me here.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

HevyD said:


> Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers man. But the river is not a road(autobahn). It's a river. being Pro-active as far as safety goes is very smart.


actually it is. Might want to go look it up. navigable waterway when frozen...i've seen the tickets to prove it. speed limits apply as well.

i've also seen many reckless drivings handed out (6pt on license) on the river that were successfully prosecuted.


----------



## casscityalum

68w said:


> maybe the rivers need to be closed to motorized vehicles at night. if the gear they gave on their sleds arnt good enough to see peds at night then they are a hazard and need to be removed. its just a thought.
> why are sleds aloud to rip around where ever they want all winter but i am limited as to were i can go with my dirt bike the rest of the year?
> like i said earlier, im not against sleds in general, just the asshats that do what ever they want. feel like they can go where ever there is a little snow. sleds arnt boats and snow isnt water.


They are regulated. Just harder to catch. They are supposed to ride on right of ways etc. 

Heck we might as well close rds next cause I know my car lights are not good enough to see peds in dark clothing on shoulders etc. 



Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes

I would say that it is no different than the duck hunters that I have been watching over the years. They use chase boats and push the flocks to a pack of guys scattered on the lake in lay down boats. Once the guys in the lay downs shoot a bunch of ducks they toss them to the guys in the chase boats. The guys in the chase boats never fire a shot yet they have their limit when they come in. So far they have not been caught but sleep with an eye open because you will get caught. I will be putting my bid on the 18 foot lund at the DNR auction.


----------



## steveh

How will you feel if you kill someone!
Get a life and off your high horse


----------



## Big Skip

This is a stupid discussion. I fish and ride snowmobile for pleasure. People have to watch out for snowmobiles and not vice versa....come on man. If you cant see them you are going to fast bottom line. Any responsible rider should know to be alert when riding the river at dusk.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW.

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its your choice, never said anything about law...only posting real world observations.
> 
> answer the question. would you walk down a road at night with no reflectors or some kind of visable aid...trusting someone else to see you and keep foot/hand off the throttle and be responsible? lets not fight over "rules" here, lets think about this with common sense...you guys are killing me here.




When was the last time you saw a pedestrian w/ a flashlight?


I live near one college town and work in another and am here to tell you that you had better keep your eyes peeled for folks crossing all sorts of places besides crosswalks.


I am seldom without at least one flashlight summer or winter, day or night. That said, I use a flashlight so I can see, NOT to keep somebody from running me over but more for target identification. It is a common sense thing...


----------



## HevyD

Laws may apply for speed but are not observed. What other laws apply. When at 4 way stop the sled on the right goes first. At blinking red all sleds must stop and look both ways. No stop lights no stop signs. Sounds good on paper but try and apply the law. Speed limits and reckless drivin apply but that's about it. If I'm wrong correct me as I am fairly new to running the rivers. Thank you


----------



## WoW.

Robert Holmes said:


> I would say that it is no different than the duck hunters that I have been watching over the years. They use chase boats and push the flocks to a pack of guys scattered on the lake in lay down boats. Once the guys in the lay downs shoot a bunch of ducks they toss them to the guys in the chase boats. The guys in the chase boats never fire a shot yet they have their limit when they come in. So far they have not been caught but sleep with an eye open because you will get caught. I will be putting my bid on the 18 foot lund at the DNR auction.




This was really funny. You can tell all that from your couch? Let me suggest better bino's....LOL


----------



## Robert Holmes

WoW. said:


> This was really funny. You can tell all that from your couch? Let me suggest better bino's....LOL


 I live in the UP for a reason and that reason does not include couch time. My office wall is plenty of proof that I do get out in the woods a little bit more than the average guy.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

a suggestion of safety precaution = high horse...

next time u get run over, make sure to tell that idiot to slow down.


----------



## WoW.

Robert Holmes said:


> I live in the UP for a reason and that reason does not include couch time. My office wall is plenty of proof that I do get out in the woods a little bit more than the average guy.



Woods, maybe.


Layout hunting, definitely* not*...LOL


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

so let me get this straight.

a suggestion of wearing a headlamp or a reflector for safety from idiots is the wrong message to send because all snowmobile operators should just follow the rules. got it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

hopefully your trolling, no one could be this dense.


----------



## 2508speed

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hopefully your trolling, no one could be this dense.


Not trolling and not dense. Thank you. If that is all you have well too bad. I was probably duck hunting before you were born.


----------



## Jager Pro

:yikes: Does this mean that Bin Laden is still alive? I haven't seen his picture on the Internet. The DNR says that they have quite a few tips, so I don't think you need to worry about their witnesses or their case. They have a list of suspects, and pictures of the crime. It's only a matter of time before they connect the pics to the suspect. 

Also what does your duck hunting experience have anything to do with legal matters?


----------



## 2508speed

Jager Pro said:


> :yikes: Does this mean that Bin Laden is still alive? I haven't seen his picture on the Internet. The DNR says that they have quite a few tips, so I don't think you need to worry about their witnesses or their case. They have a list of suspects, and pictures of the crime. It's only a matter of time before they connect the pics to the suspect.
> 
> Also what does your duck hunting experience have anything to do with legal matters?


Hopefully you are trolling. No one can be this dense! lol


----------



## 2508speed

The only thing I have said from the beginning is I DO NOT THINK THE DNR HAS ENOUGH EVIDENCE! Did not want the SHI KID to name call. I thought we were having a discussion. Never said the perps were innocent. Get over it! That is why this site is so good. We can discuss things. Right?


----------



## Jager Pro

2508speed said:


> Hopefully you are trolling. No one can be this dense! lol


If you don't like being called a troll then you need to deal with the person who said it, not push it off onto someone else. 

But if you're so confident that the DNR will fail to prosecute the case then I would love to hear what you think the DNR is missing, it sounds as though you might have some inside information that the rest of us don't have.


----------



## 2508speed

Jager Pro said:


> If you don't like being called a troll then you need to deal with the person who said it, not push it off onto someone else.
> 
> But if you're so confident that the DNR will fail to prosecute the case then I would love to hear what you think the DNR is missing, it sounds as though you might have some inside information that the rest of us don't have.


I do not believe I pushed it off on someone else. I was called a troll by giving my opinion. I was joking with you by calling you a troll. If you look above you will see.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

2508speed said:


> The only thing I have said from the beginning is I DO NOT THINK THE DNR HAS ENOUGH EVIDENCE! Did not want the SHI KID to name call. I thought we were having a discussion. Never said the perps were innocent. Get over it! That is why this site is so good. We can discuss things. Right?


evidence and ID'n the suspect are 2 very different things. They have the evidence....they don't have the suspects (as of yet).

so did you mean to say, they haven't arrested anyone yet so they don't have a case? well thank you captain obvious, glad you could contribute to this thread and teach us all something tonight.


----------



## bheary

I would think that have a good idea of who it is and now they are working with the prosecutor and DA on the charges. I would hope that feds are in on this too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2508speed

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> evidence and ID'n the suspect are 2 very different things. They have the evidence....they don't have the suspects (as of yet).
> 
> so did you mean to say, they haven't arrested anyone yet so they don't have a case? well thank you captain obvious, glad you could contribute to this thread and teach us all something tonight.


Never tried to teach you anything. If you don't like my opinion that is fine. Why be sarcastic?


----------



## just ducky

Don't kid yourself into thinking that if they had enough evidence then they would've already arrested someone. Doesn't happen like on TV or in the movies. And also don't kid yourself into thinking the law enforcement is not taking this one seriously. I have a brother in law enforcement...long, long time law enforcement. Let me just say he's gotten convictions with a lot less evidence. So be patient and let the thing play out...


----------



## Robert Holmes

Every time the culprits hear a knock at the door or their telephone rings they sweat wondering if it is the DNR.:yikes: This can be better than being arrested.


----------



## just ducky

My brother tells one story about a littering complaint on public lands. Basically some dirt ball dumped a pick-up truck load of household trash in a parking lot on public land. Took almost 18 months, but they got 'em, and they paid a couple thousand in fines and restitution. Lots and lots of similar stories of cases most people would think are minor...not so much.

There's a lot of strategy in these kinds of investigations. Letting it all die down is often part of that strategy, because they figure they've beaten it and let their guard down. all of a sudden make a mistake. Very common


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Robert Holmes said:


> Every time the culprits hear a knock at the door or their telephone rings they sweat wondering if it is the DNR.:yikes: This can be better than being arrested.


yup.


----------



## kingfisher 11

2508speed said:


> The only thing I have said from the beginning is I DO NOT THINK THE DNR HAS ENOUGH EVIDENCE! Did not want the SHI KID to name call. I thought we were having a discussion. Never said the perps were innocent. Get over it! That is why this site is so good. We can discuss things. Right?


Just curious, were you a juror on OJ trial?:lol:

I bet quite a bit of the info has not leaked yet. Just the info made public should be be enough to charge them. As posted previously, they never rush. Our time table is not the same as the legal systems.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

From the DNR law enforcement reports:

Sgt. Tony Soave received a complaint of two snowmobilers riding their snowmobiles
across an open stretch of water on the Saginaw River and running over and killing at
least nine ducks. A witness at the scene who was watching the ducks with his son
photographed the snowmobiles operating through the water. *One photo showed one of the sleds with a hen mallard on the left ski.*
​


----------



## Bellyup

The law fails to do justice, there is always parking lot justice. The names of the perps will leak out at some point. Personally I hope the asstards twerk in prison for many years and learn the true meaning of bend over.


----------



## Robert Holmes

If the DNR does not have enough evidence to produce a warrant then the case will go unsolved. I honestly think that the culprits know that the DNR is looking for them. Maybe they will get away with it this time, I bet they will think twice before doing the same thing again.


----------



## Nuff Daddy

How would they not know they are wanted?? It's been on every type of news media around.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Nuff Daddy said:


> How would they not know they are wanted?? It's been on every type of news media around.


They know.......just goes to show it was no accident. If they had any class at all they would of turned themselves in. Part of the reason I think the book should be thrown at them.

Once a reward is offered and gets big enough. The the type of friends these guys probably hang around with, will snitch.

We have such a large memebership here, they could be members or even have members here that know them.


----------



## 2508speed

kingfisher 11 said:


> Just curious, were you a juror on OJ trial?:lol:
> 
> I bet quite a bit of the info has not leaked yet. Just the info made public should be be enough to charge them. As posted previously, they never rush. Our time table is not the same as the legal systems.


The glove did not fit! lol Let's see what happens. Again I never said they are innocent. I just said prove that they are guilty.


----------



## AustinT

We were checked on the river walleye fishing by a FEDERAL officer. From what he said and I got out of it was this. The DNR is going to charge them with what they want to charge them with, but if it's not what the FEDS think is right, they were going to step in and make sure they would get the MAX of everything nesiscarry.



Let's hope these guys are caught. 

Honestly how could anyone think that these guys arnt guilty of what they have done, or there is not enough evidence?????
Let's be real guys.


----------



## sswhitelightning

Rumor from many bay city locals is that they know them. Names have been said. Again thats local fisherman talking on river. I don't know what's holding up law, but I'm guessing the law knows who it is and are just waiting on something.


----------



## twoteal

Mug shots or it didn't happen, they should ask those witnesses if they've seen a Malaysian airlines 777 anywhere.


----------



## Jager Pro

twoteal said:


> Mug shots or it didn't happen


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Hackman

They probally got one of there drinking buddy's wearing a wire trying to get them to brag about what they did, get them feeling comfortable after downing a few cold ones, then they shoot there mouth off, and then they have them case closed, no question. Right now there is alot of snowmobiles that all look the same. Better too get it right the first time than to have 10 or 15 suspect which basically could wreck alot of lives.


----------



## Magnet

Latest Update:

on March 24, 2014 at 2:40 PM 
BAY CITY, MI  An official from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources says that with incoming leads dwindling in the case of two snowmobilers allegedly running down ducks on the Saginaw River, it's possible the case may go unsolved.

Ron Kimmerly, a sergeant with the DNR's Law Enforcement Division in Bay City, said he has not received any tips on the incident since he was last interviewed by the Bay City Times several weeks ago. Though he still has "six or seven" persons of interest left to evaluate in the case, he noted that tips from area residents would be welcome. 

"If we don't get some information from the public, we might not (apprehend the culprits)," he said. "If these other couple leads don't pan out, and we don't get information from the public, it's possible." 

The most recent significant activity in the case came several weeks ago when the DNR learned the results of an analysis of photos taken of snowmobilers at the scene of the alleged crime. At the time, DNR officials declined to comment on the results of the review.
Kimmerly has since revealed that the photo investigation was unable to provide the registration numbers on the snowmobiles, information the DNR had previously hoped would lead them to the suspects. 

"The sleds were going too fast," Kimmerly said. "We could not get the registration numbers."

Kimmerly said he believes the photos must be familiar to someone in the area, and invited them to call and make an anonymous tip to the DNR. 

"The guy on the yellow sled had a very distinguished purple scarf on in the photos," he said. "There's no doubt in my mind that somebody out there knows them. If they come forward with information that leads to an arrest and conviction, they can get some money out of it and stay completely anonymous." 

Anyone with information about the incident can call the DNR's poaching hotline at 1-800-292-7800.

The investigation stems from an incident that occurred at around 4:50 p.m. on Saturday, Feb. 8, roughly a half-mile south of the Lafayette Street Bridge on the east side of Middlegrounds Island. Two snowmobilers were spotted by witnesses passing through a patch of open water killing a number of ducks. 

The open water was the result of a warm water discharge pipe that runs from Michigan Sugar Co. to the river. 

Kimmerly has said upwards of 70 tips regarding the incident have been reported to the DNR.

"This was an eye-opener for me, it really generated a lot of interest," he said in February. "There were a lot of concerned people, they're upset that they ran the ducks over."


----------



## Liver and Onions

Not the outcome that I was expecting, so far anyways.

L & O


----------



## sswhitelightning

Looks like we might have to get the names and do a little back ally justice. Lmao!


----------



## kingfisher 11

We have a large membership here. I would bet someone on this forum has a good idea who it is.


----------



## TVCJohn

I wonder how much money the DNR has spent on this investigation? 


I guess running down the kind of sled, year, color, who owns one like that, etc....did not help.


----------



## 2508speed

kingfisher 11 said:


> We have a large membership here. I would bet someone on this forum has a good idea who it is.


I doubt if someone would turn in a buddy. Just say'n. Would you?


----------



## craigrh13

Tax payer money blown down the drain with zero results.


----------



## Nuff Daddy

2508speed said:


> I doubt if someone would turn in a buddy. Just say'n. Would you?


He wouldn't be my buddy anymore if they did that.


----------



## MERGANZER

Nuff Daddy said:


> He wouldn't be my buddy anymore if they did that.


 
X2

Ganzer


----------



## sswhitelightning

craigrh13 said:


> Tax payer money blown down the drain with zero results.


I would rather see this than Obama vacationing practically every month and then sending Air Force 1 back to DC because they forgot the family dog.

At least there was effort, and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't over. Two idiots not far from me got life sentences after being convicted of a crime nearly 20 years earlier. That case reopened when jack wagons started bragging at local watering hole


----------



## kingfisher 11

Nuff Daddy said:


> He wouldn't be my buddy anymore if they did that.


X3

Could not agree more.


----------



## snowman

Guys, Let's all post their pictures and share the news story on Facebook and other social media. If we can find someone's lost poodle we can find these clowns!


----------



## Bellyup

2508speed said:


> I doubt if someone would turn in a buddy. Just say'n. Would you?


After I beat the crap out of my so called friend, i would then turn them in for something as disrespectful as this. Stoopid breeds stoopid.........


----------



## cruiseplanner1

craigrh13 said:


> Tax payer money blown down the drain with zero results.[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather they did not try at all? Sheesh.................


----------



## frenchriver1

2508speed said:


> I doubt if someone would turn in a buddy. Just say'n. Would you?



You hang with your own kind, so I guess that means you would have no issue doing the same thing....


----------



## 2508speed

frenchriver1 said:


> You hang with your own kind, so I guess that means you would have no issue doing the same thing....


lol! You're too much!


----------



## Liver and Onions

2508speed said:


> I doubt if someone would turn in a buddy. Just say'n. Would you?


Some would, many would not for killing ducks. Killing ducks is way different than robbing a bank or fleeing from a hit and run. I think almost everyone turns in family or friend in cases like that.
If a friend could turn that person in and remain anonymous that might get us a name or two. A significant cash reward might loosen lips too.
Does anyone know if the DNR/police have promoted the anonymous tip & reward angle ? This does work sometimes........Crimestoppers I believe it is called. Remaining anonymous is the biggest factor for many.
I like the idea of using social media if that already hasn't been tried. For sure several people know the machines and the guys on the machines.

L & O


----------



## Robert Holmes

cruiseplanner1 said:


> craigrh13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax payer money blown down the drain with zero results.[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather they did not try at all? Sheesh.................
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is hunters and fishermen who pay the law enforcement division of the DNR. Although the cost of the investigation is expensive these guys have no respect for wildlife and need to be caught. In the end if caught the DNR will probably seize the sleds the value could exceed $10,000. I know of a situation where a hunter had his pick up impounded for intentionally hitting a snowshoe hare with it. Lucky for him he got his truck back after paying fines, costs, restitution, towing and impoundment fees.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jager Pro

Has this been on the news? Sure I've heard about it a lot but that's because I'm on this website, off of this site I haven't heard one thing about the incident. Perhaps if it hasn't already it needs to appear on the nightly news announcing what happened, the reward, and the ability to give an anonymous tip.


----------



## Magnet

Jager Pro said:


> Has this been on the news? Sure I've heard about it a lot but that's because I'm on this website, off of this site I haven't heard one thing about the incident. Perhaps if it hasn't already it needs to appear on the nightly news announcing what happened, the reward, and the ability to give an anonymous tip.


Kimmerly said he believes the photos must be familiar to someone in the area, *and invited them to call and make an anonymous tip to the DNR.* 

"The guy on the yellow sled had a very distinguished purple scarf on in the photos," he said. "There's no doubt in my mind that somebody out there knows them. *If they come forward with information that leads to an arrest and conviction, they can get some money out of it and stay completely anonymous*." 

Anyone with information about the incident can call the DNR's poaching hotline at 1-800-292-7800.


----------



## craigrh13

craigrh13 said:


> Tax payer money blown down the drain with zero results.


For the record, I have no memory of making this post last night. I had to fly to Houston last night and I was tore up. Don't drink and post!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Magnet said:


> Kimmerly said he believes the photos must be familiar to someone in the area, *and invited them to call and make an anonymous tip to the DNR.*
> 
> "The guy on the yellow sled had a very distinguished purple scarf on in the photos," he said. "There's no doubt in my mind that somebody out there knows them. *If they come forward with information that leads to an arrest and conviction, they can get some money out of it and stay completely anonymous*."
> 
> Anyone with information about the incident can call the DNR's poaching hotline at 1-800-292-7800.


Yeah, the yellow sled itself is pretty distinctive, I'm surprised they couldn't track recent sales through local dealers and get a pretty short list of suspects. Disappointing.


----------



## Nuff Daddy

Jager Pro said:


> Has this been on the news? Sure I've heard about it a lot but that's because I'm on this website, off of this site I haven't heard one thing about the incident. Perhaps if it hasn't already it needs to appear on the nightly news announcing what happened, the reward, and the ability to give an anonymous tip.


Been all over the local news and paper in bay city. Facebook was blown up with it for weeks after it happened too.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Nuff Daddy said:


> Been all over the local news and paper in bay city. Facebook was blown up with it for weeks after it happened too.


Interesting. Not from the area ? The person that they were visiting was also on a sleds, but maybe not pictured very well ? If the story made Woods-n-Water and other outdoor magazines with good photos maybe the pictures would be seen by someone willing to drop a possible name.

L & O


----------



## Nuff Daddy

Liver and Onions said:


> Interesting. Not from the area ? The people that they were visiting were also on sleds ?
> 
> L & O


Not getting what you're asking...


----------



## Liver and Onions

Nuff Daddy said:


> Not getting what you're asking...


I did edit that post. I'm thinking that most of sledders are not from that area or they would have been recognized by newspaper and TV coverage. Facebook--maybe not a lot of sledders look at this very often.

Just thoughts.....I'm surprised that a good lead hasn't surfaced.

L & O


----------



## casscityalum

Liver and Onions said:


> I did edit that post. I'm thinking that most of sledders are not from that area or they would have been recognized by newspaper and TV coverage. Facebook--maybe not a lot of sledders look at this very often.
> 
> Just thoughts.....I'm surprised that a good lead hasn't surfaced.
> 
> L & O


This. Heck we had guys going to hooters in bay city from caseville/port austin this year. No telling where these guys are from. 



Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro

Perhaps it needs to appear on the news in other areas then if they aren't locals. Could be some guys from the metro who went north for a trip. All it takes is for one neighbor to recognize that the sled on TV is the same one in the garage next door. Or perhaps a family member/friend knows what happened and just needs to see the news report to call it in. 

All in all I hope they do find those responsible and that they don't get off easy.


----------



## 2508speed

sswhitelightning said:


> I would rather see this than Obama vacationing practically every month and then sending Air Force 1 back to DC because they forgot the family dog.
> 
> At least there was effort, and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't over. Two idiots not far from me got life sentences after being convicted of a crime nearly 20 years earlier. That case reopened when jack wagons started bragging at local watering hole


Just wondering what became of this? Getting near season, is everybody still pissed? I am!


----------

